# Propolis, an alternative means of prevention against diseases of pigeon



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

Propolis is a resinous substance collected by bees from the tips of tender sex, buds, new buds in early spring poplar, chestnut, hazelnut, pine and conifer tougia, summer oak, alder, autumn collected from strawberry and commotion, of course, limited number of plants than those used for nectar and pollen. When the main sources are depleted, gather propolis from secondary plants. By propolis sterilize the hive and protect them from any contagious disease. In addition to use as building material in the cell sovatizontas the cracks. Autumn diminish the entrance depositing propolis as a cement and almost year-round polish empty cells paving the way for the queen to give birth.
Propolis can use it alone or in combination with other bee products. The use of such chemicals for treatment and prevention of diseases called Apitherapy. The Apitherapy as we can read the website Donkeyisland.gr is now a science, which has documented results for the use of propolis and other bee products, to treat and prevent disease
As we can see in this very interesting article on propolis contains about 55% resins and balsams, 30% wax, 10% essential oils and 5% pollen, enzymes and various other substances. It is rich in amino acids, small amounts of trace elements, also contains many vitamins including vioflavinon, vitamin B3 and vitamin C. All of these contain about 200 different compounds that give the propolis antibacterial power.
to use formulation (trade name TROPFEN) with pure propolis 20% (no alcohol), the dose is 8-10 drops 1-2 times a week preventive in water and pigeon disease 16 drops daily until anarrosi.einai a natural product that brings amazing results.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

amazing results with what?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

n-i-k-o-s said:


> .....
> to use formulation (trade name TROPFEN) with pure propolis 20% (no alcohol), the dose is 8-10 drops 1-2 times a week preventive in water and pigeon disease 16 drops daily until anarrosi.einai a natural product that brings amazing results.


Please provide reference to properly conducted veterinary clinical trials which support this claim and state the specific illnesses for which the treatment has been demonstrated to be successful.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I cannot confirm or deny this but I was told if you have a old cock that will not breed give him Propolis for 10 days (rolled up into little pea size pieces) and his fertility will come back. 
I didn't need to try this because someone at my club told me just mist their feed with Wheatgerm oil and they will start breeding and it worked...or it could of been a coincidence but either way the old cocks started saddling hens so I say it worked.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> ....
> 
> I didn't need to try this because someone at my club told me just mist their feed with Wheatgerm oil and they will start breeding and it worked...or it could of been a coincidence but either way the old cocks started saddling hens so I say it worked.


I'd agree with you. Wheatgerm contains Vitamin E (which is known as the 'fertility vitamin'). Vit E deficiency will cause both cocks and hens to become infertile.


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> amazing results with what?


Propolis has a broad spectrum of activity in bacteria and pathogenic micro organimous.


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

The types of propolis

It makes sense that propolis have different properties depending on the plants from which it comes. According to surveys, it appears that:
• The brown propolis works best for bacteria and fungi.
• The red propolis works best for viruses
• The green propolis Brazil performs best on Cancer


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

n-i-k-o-s
Thanks for sharing the information. It's always good to learn more,wish you good luck wit your birds,peace,
YaSin


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

John_D said:


> I'd agree with you. Wheatgerm contains Vitamin E (which is known as the 'fertility vitamin'). Vit E deficiency will cause both cocks and hens to become infertile.


Please provide reference to properly conducted veterinary clinical trials which support this claim and state the specific illnesses for which the treatment has been demonstrated to be successful.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

n-i-k-o-s said:


> The types of propolis
> 
> It makes sense that propolis have different properties depending on the plants from which it comes. According to surveys, it appears that:
> • The brown propolis works best for bacteria and fungi.
> ...


It sounds promising. anytime I can give natural supplements rather than medicine and get the same if not better results I'm all for it. Just a couple of questions however; how much do you give them of each type? do you give it on the feed or in the water? and lastly how often?


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected],
please inform the world wherst from you are mispelling and misusing the English language as commonly utylized in the US.

I have ready access to propolis and do not noted any variation in color.

In my years of keeping bees, I have never heard of this island of donkeys website you mention for propolis research. 

Me suspects this post is useless but will be tried by many. Anyone want to buy some propolis?


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

How bout that? I have two IDs here. Hey mods, can you eliminate one of them? Perhaps the other one, keep this one?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

4nursebee said:


> How bout that? I have two IDs here. Hey mods, can you eliminate one of them? Perhaps the other one, keep this one?


Done. All nursebee posts will now be found under 4nursebee


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

4nursebee, I am a beekeeper in TN and yes propolis color changes depending on location and season. It all turns blackish in time but shining a light through a smear on a piece of glass will show you color difference. Most of what I get at my dad's farm is brown to reddish brown. The bees on the mountain gather green and black depending on season. When pine are shooting in late JUne early July it is a yellowish green and smells of pine but it quickly darkens.

To all the other propolis is a great natural anti bacterial. I have no idea if it would cure or even help prevent disease other than the vitamins it has in it. I thought about coating the floor of my loft in "dirty" wax which has alot of propolis in it to make the plywood water proof and hopefully keep STUFF from sticking to it so bad. I have about 5 pounds of "dirty" wax harvested out of my hives.


----------

